# Wired Coffee, West Hampstead, London



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Just round the corner from West Hampstead Underground, great coffee can be found. This is now my local so I am rather pleased.

It's a small and cosy affair with the rustic wood décor which I quite like. On the wall on the left hand side is a large poster/display with the beans on offer, tasting notes and recommended drinks for them.

There is the house blend, by Climpsons and Sons, a guest, which seems to change frequently and a decaf option, too.

Drinks are offered by size/name so; espresso, macchiato, piccolo (4oz), flat white (6oz), Latte (8oz). Soy and almond milk options are available, too.

The house blend is excellent, it seems to be roasted ever so slightly darker than most "3rd wave" stuff. Doesn't pull too much in any direction, has sweetness, body and mild acidity, the benefit of this is that it will work well in whatever drink you get. Should you wish for something a bit more unique the guest blend is on offer, or even the decaf.

Milk has been done perfectly every time. Only think that irks me, slightly, is the absence of cappuccino on the menu.

Highly recommended.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Tried the house blend in a piccolo but was underwhelmed. Will have to give it another go.


----------

